# Monark Thunderbird



## jd56 (Jun 12, 2012)

Here is a week old CL ad of a 60's Monark Thunderbird...priced at full retail and obove. Appears the headlight may need work. No horn. Seller avoided that full picture of the front view of the bezel, makes haggling a bit easier.

$250obo....worth that if the lights work. But I'd offer no more than $150

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/3065662515.html


----------

